# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  The Pool Room

## RickyG

Takin some folks to dinner in the "pool room" on 52nd & Park Saturday night.  I'm wonderin if I will get out of NYC alive?  They are saying on the news reports that you shouldn't be near the water?

----------


## JEK

My son is trying to flee the East Village in time to enjoy our storm down here!

----------


## amyb

Today is the calm before the storm-a day to batten down the hatches, stow our gear, and hunker down.

----------


## elgreaux

Saturday nite in the big apple could be a wet one indeed....

----------


## andynap

Breaking News Alert
The New York Times
Friday, August 26, 2011 -- 1:38 PM EDT
-----

New York City to Shut Down Mass Transit on Saturday at Noon

With Hurricane Irene pushing relentlessly toward the East Coast, officials made 
plans to shut down New York Citys sprawling subway and bus system beginning at 
noon on Saturday, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said.

The commuter rail lines that serve Long Island, Westchester County and 
Connecticut will also be shut down.

Officials decided to go ahead with the transit shutdown, which they had first 
mentioned on Thursday as a possibility at a City Hall briefing on Thursday, as 
the city was evacuating hospitals and nursing homes in low-lying areas. State 
officials continued arrangements for coordinating emergency services and 
restoring electricity if the storm does the kind of damage many fear.

----------


## BBT

> My son is trying to flee the East Village in time to enjoy our storm down here!



He knows who has the Gin and Generator

----------


## JEK

He just sent me a text from Union Station.

----------


## amyb

Great to hear this. I heard the expression ANY PORT IN A STORM. It is wise to choose a well stocked port!

----------


## RickyG

Four Seasons just called and cancelled me for tomorrow night????  They didn't say why.

----------

